# AJ Lee's ass GIF collection. [Loads slowly as fuck, but much, much worth it!]



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

I know there is a GIF ONLY thread but these are just AJ's and are soooo much that I decided they deserve their own one!












































































































































































































































And a little bonus:


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

she could look like a crackhead and I would still love her


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

"What ass?" by the haters incoming.

Whoever hits that sure has a good time.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't forget this


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Bayley ass gif love plz.

I know that wasn't a coherent statement. I hope its understandable


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

3VK said:


> Bayley ass gif love plz.
> 
> I know that wasn't a coherent statement. I hope its understandable


She does have a nice ass too :cool2


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Lovely ass 10/10


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

didn't load slowly at all but that's cos i have turbo online ass picture boosting modem


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Life is good.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a pic of her slapping John Cena's ass from last year? Or a gif of that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bayley doesn't have enough gifs or bikini pics of that ass. 

AJ the goddess thou. :cool2


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I posted all of these in the GIF section.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

for AJ size she has a great ass


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God AJ is so yummy :yum:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10.

Words cannot describe how attracted I am to AJ, or maybe they can lol.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I posted all of these in the GIF section.


I know God xD


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

pppppppp.....pppppppp.............That means she is hot.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

We need more gifs of it jiggling. :yum:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock 

Alright I'm done.


----------



## tmiller887 (Jun 18, 2013)

She knows it, too. I love her.


----------



## PXPI (Sep 4, 2013)

This is the one of the best threads of all time.

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

FUCK :homer


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

GOAT DIva


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

lolnoass :ti

7/10


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

You are doing gods work my friend, gotta love the ass shots WWE does during her matches, they know exactly whats going on


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

watched them all and have big bulge in pants. she's is so friggin hot.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> watched them all and have big bulge in pants. she's is so friggin hot.
> 
> so where's all the "she's built like a boy" comments? *apparently a lot of us here want to have sex with boys then.*


lol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

^ lol, you quoted me right before i edited it. oh well, i stand by it. i mean nooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

The best ass in the business! bar none!


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

heh i knew this was bound to happen but you know, i aint complaining xD


----------

